# What is happening to my Keepers ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Canine friends,

I thought I'd comment on my Owners who seem to be acting even stranger the last few days compared to their earlier attempts while owning me for the last two years

When on a walk in the parks we keep our distance from my mates (Ben, Lassie, Satan and even Charlie who I adore) and despite my efforts to get to them the recall signal means I'm deprived of canine company.

Yesterday was something called a 'Birthday' for the Lady keeper, who apparently answers to the name 'Would you like a cup of tea?', and her relatives came round to my house but surprisingly sat quite a long way from her and the Man keeper.

As an aside, he normally answers to the name 'Will you be watching football on Sky?' but seems to have altered his name recently to 'What shall we have for tea?'.

The guests to my house yesterday as normal threw one on my tennis balls for me to chase and bring back to them – it's good exercise for them and some look as though they need it !

The keepers also spend more time in the little room, the one we dogs use for drinking water if our bowls get empty, and there's quite a bit of singing (always out of tune) from inside the little room so they must be up to something else as well.

Apparently someone called Pappa John is calling this evening with my supper – I'll keep an eye out for him later today.

They are off for some fruit at the Market in town in a short while and I have to guard their transport while they search for essentials - to keep their bowels moving apparently, whatever that means !

By the way, my name is Merl, short for Merlin, and the picture is of me active on the beach – do you love the wide open spaces of beaches ?

Hope to hear from you soon and keep wagging.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Please tell your little canine friend that the vets list he used to manage no longer works.

I only know because I went through my hyperlink favourites a couple of days ago.

See, I'm bored with little to do.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Please tell your little canine friend that the vets list he used to manage no longer works.
> 
> I only know because I went through my hyperlink favourites a couple of days ago.


That's ruff !

The link at the bottom of my posts seems to work okay.

Is this one okay - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iIlzLt0KPOT6sNe-n7TuoAgxcjI&usp=sharing

:nerd:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Many thanks Merlin, the new link works perfectly.
   
.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dear Merlin, you are very lucky if your keeper can take you for long walks to run and get the bloomin' ball again! My keeper is using the string all the time when we are out. Something about hunting rules? Well I think that I am the bigger expert on hunting but they won't be told!
And they are hanging around all the time. What's that all about? No peace. No chance to jump up on the bed to watch the birds making faces at me while they fly free as, well, a bird. Time to plan my revenge.
How is your treat cupboard? Same here! Some ridiculous excuse about "only essential journeys!" Pah!
Off to plot my revenge.
Toodle pip for now.
Keep up the wagging.
Georgia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear Merlin,
My keeper and I don´t know anything is different in the wider world, everything is as normal for us.
Luckily my keeper is used to stocking up on food for her and me and in a cardboard box in the workshop there are 10 packets of my very favourite treats (there were 12, but I have eaten 2)
She cuts them into three because they are a bit big for my mouth and this way they last longer because instead of giving me one big treat I have three little ones,
I like this because it means I can touch her fingers with my tongue three times instead of just once.
I don´t have to be kept on a lead, that only happens if there a lot of human legs, or a lot of those four wheeled things with engines, just so´s I can keep her safe and she doesn't get run over.
I am also very lucky because she likes to play with my ball in the house as well as the big garden.
I only have one friend, his name is Baron a big hunting dog, we stop to talk to him most mornings when we pass his house. 
My keeper used to whistle and he would come out of his house to the gate, but this happened less and less, my keeper would whistle, but no Baron.
One day we saw Barons keeper who told my keeper that Baron was hard of hearing so next time we went to Barons gate my keeper told me to speak and when I did guess what, my friend Baron came out to the gate, so now I don´t have to be told to speak to him anymore I do it all by myself and unless it is very cold and the door to Barons house is shut he always comes to the gate and then we share the treats my keeper has in her pocket. Baron doesn't live in his keepers house like I live with my keeper, he has a house of his own.
We can also go in the car, just a few miles away to the Oder river where there is a Dam that stretches for a long way, I don´t have to be on a lead there ever because I obey my keeper and if I get too far ahead and she calls Motley come back then I do. It´s unfortunate I don´t meet other keepers with friends like me and I feel very sorry for for them because most of the ones like me are kept in big cages in the garden, like animals used to be kept in zoos, my keeper would never do that to me.
I used to have a friend who I loved to play with and when we were both young I would beat him up even though he was bigger and older than me, he used to like it, he died 2 years ago. 
So Merlin, as you might have guessed, my keeper and I don´t have many people to talk to so if its alright with you I would like to write to you again one day, we could be paw pals, what do you think? Hope your keeper doesn't run out of treats for you. 
with woofs and wags, Motley. 
P:S: here are pictures of my treats for you to drool over >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dear Merlin,
This afternoon my keeper received one of those padded envelopes, you should have heard the language when she was trying to open it, then I heard her say ohhh and guessed she had found the little red tag.
Anywayup (one of my keepers invented words) in this envelope are 3 Simparica tablets, if you don´t know what they are for I´ll tell you, they are to prevent flees and ticks from sucking too much of my blood, coz if they start they die. I have had these tablets for 3 years now and they work just how the instructions say. Not cheap I can tell you, but because they work and she loves me and doesn´t want me bringing live tick and flees in the house she is going to transfer the 35.64€ into the vets bank account. 
Do you live where there are ticks Merlin? if you do I bet your keeper has something to prevent them getting you.

Till the next time.
waggy waggy,
Motley 
or as my keeper calls me depending on how she feels and how good I am,
Mr.Mot, little man, little darling, Mottymot. probably a few more I can´t think of at the moment, but I know when I hear them she is talking to or about me. :grommit:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Mr Merlin and Mr Motley, I am a bit fed up. I was promised unlimited walks in the mountains when we made that yawningly boring journey away from all my chums. Then along comes master's wheezy chest and it all slowed down but mistress human does her best on her own. Now even she is cutting down on the mountain tramping! She mutters something about "rules and regulations" but I have never heard anything on the pee mail that I pick up on my travels. Mind you the pee mail around here is a bit baffling to be honest. All seems a bit foreign to me. Now them hoomans are looking at road maps again! I was just getting a hook on the local lingo and winning round the local peros with my bitchingly wonderful charms (Charlie the tied up terrier is mine for the taking) and it looks like we are off again.

Motley, I am planning a midnight raid, before I go, to cut through all the fences and chains of my fellow doggos to let them take advantage of these hooman isolation rules and go lock them all in their houses and see how they like it!!! I might visit every other day or so and push a sausage through the letter box though....


----------

